

Intel's Atom chip finding its way into servers - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2009/05/06/intels-atom-chip-finding-its-way-servers

======
swolchok
"The chips aren't well-suited to general-purpose servers, but they can work
well for server appliances -- machines that perform a specific task, like
Super Micro's storage appliance -- and for home media servers, Brookwood
said."

I feel like the headline is misleading, given this quote. (However, it's not
the fault of the poster; it's the real headline on the article.)

------
iigs
These would be great for really high density systems... 50 machines in 10U, or
beyond. For certain cluster applications you could even make the individual
systems not hot swappable to save packaging space -- just migrate the workload
off of the cluster to service it.

I hope Intel is smart enough to capitalize on this and doesn't revert to their
old foolish ways (like the days of CPU multiplier locks) to preserve the
industry as it stands presently.

